# Pinto Beans



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

I need a good recipe for pinto beans. Want to cook two pounds


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

1.5 lbs ground beef 
3 links sausage diced
2 yellow onions 1/4rd
2 cans Rotel
Pinto bean seasoning to taste
2 whole Jalepenos 
3 arrancho chili pods(do not cut,drop in)


I cook the ground meat, saute the onions and diced link sausage, dump on beans, add all other ingredients, bring to boil, cut to simmer for about 4 hours. Low and slow.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Same as above. I like putting cilantro in towards the end, if you like it.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you may want to add some liquid to the recipe above.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I change it up everytime i cook them. the above recipe is great, but i like some basic stuff too.
dice up: smoked bacon, onion, bell pepper and garlic. sweet them all then dump in beans, put in appropriate water and cook. i'll thow in different seasoning salts depending on my taste buds. 
once its done and in my bowl, ill throw some pico on it sometimes (just not heavy on the lime juice)


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My wife sometimes pours in a can of beer and adds cilantro.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Add 2 cup of pineapple juice to above recipe. Makes your f___ts sound like Hawaiian music!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tigerfan said:


> Add 2 cup of pineapple juice to above recipe. Makes your f___ts sound like Hawaiian music!


Ha!

Try using smoked deer sausage some time. C'est Bon!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

gredients

1 1/2 pound Pinto Beans, uncooked
1 gallon cold water
3/4 pound Bacon pieces, chopped into 1 inch squares
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon fresh Garlic, chopped fine
4 tablespoon Cilantro plus 1/8 cup Cilantro, chopped fine
1 cup White onions, chopped
1 tablespoon Cumin
1 tablespoon Chili Powder
1/2 gallon cold water
1 1/2 tablespoon Salt
2 cup Roma Tomatoes, chopped
Instructions

Soak beans in 1 gallon cold water for 8 hours. Drain when ready to use. In a 2 gallon heavy pot cook the bacon pieces until well done. Do not under cook the bacon. Add 1/2 cup chopped garlic, 3 tablespoon cilantro, and chopped onions to hot bacon. Cook until onions are transparent. When onions are ready add beans, cumin, and chili powder. Stir and add 1/2 gallon cold water. Turn heat to medium low. Add salt and stir. Cook beans slowly until fork tender (approximately 1 hour). Stir constantly to avoid burning the bottom. Add tomatoes, the 1 tablespoon of garlic, and cilantro, and serve.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo We MrsChasin,that sounds like a humdinger pot of beans.Printed off and going to make as soon as I get off this machine.Thanks!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

not really beans when you put hamburger meat and tomatos in em' as far as i'm concerned. my wife makes em that way and they're really good, but for beans, i want beans. soaked beans with a hamhock and garlic, nothing else.


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, going to give it a try!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> gredients
> 
> 1 1/2 pound Pinto Beans, uncooked
> 1 gallon cold water
> ...


mine is alot like your recipe
i add 3 beef bullion cubes
1 whole bunch chopped cilantro
1 large can chopped tomato
chopped jalapenos
1 chopped bell pepper
more chili powder
black pepper, no salt

fry the bacon take off the grease, fry the onion and bell pepper add the rest, bring to boil for 10 mins then simmer till beans are done


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pinto beans; water and a piece of salt pork.

Cook until beans are tender. Add water as required.

Add all the other stuff after the beans are cooked. 

I like mine over rice with green onions. C2


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hambone, onion, garlic cloves, 3 or 4 whole jalapeno's, salt and black pepper is all you need.


----------

